# Ronde van Vlaanderen 2017 **spoilers**



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

One week to go and this is me


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> One week to go and this is me
> View attachment 344138


Glad to see that the diet is paying off...


----------



## Buddfox (30 Mar 2017)

Watched the highlights of last year's race on Eurosport this week - definitely gets you in the mood for this weekend. I'm guessing GvA is going to be up for this one...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Mar 2017)

Laters, look out for me on Oude Kwaremont


----------



## GlenBen (31 Mar 2017)

I entered a competition the other day to guess the winners time. Ive gone for 6:27:13. Any thoughts? 

Cant wait, going to be an unproductive day at work.


----------



## SWSteve (31 Mar 2017)

Nice to see all of the Druyts sisters lining up together - I can only assume this will be the first race with all 4 of them together


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Apr 2017)

Finish line


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Apr 2017)

Podium


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Apr 2017)

Women's start


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Apr 2017)




----------



## Adam4868 (1 Apr 2017)

Went last year and watched in fan village,plentiful supply of refreshments ! Had a great weekend in Ghent,lovely city.I'd have to fancy Sagan again.Made it look easy enough last year.But also a podium spot for Luke Rowe.


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 345067


Were you getting progressively more bladdered for each photo?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Were you getting progressively more bladdered for each photo?


Shoogly richiepoo homage
He appeared in the museum, so we followed him aboot


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Shoogly richiepoo homage
> He appeared in the museum, so we followed him aboot


Fab.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Apr 2017)

Did you do the sportive (insert equivilent)?


----------



## Crackle (1 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Shoogly richiepoo homage
> He appeared in the museum, so we followed him aboot


Who? I see four ghosts.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Apr 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Did you do the sportive (insert equivilent)?



No


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Apr 2017)

Women's presentation - my pundit picks


----------



## HF2300 (1 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Women's presentation - my pundit picks



They'll never win - they don't have the focus.


----------



## Crackle (1 Apr 2017)

HF2300 said:


> They'll never win - they don't have the focus.


It's like viewing original daguerreotypes which have been hand painted by someone wearing a blindfold.


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Who? I see four ghosts.


See my post above!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2017)

That's me seen the women off


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2017)

Hope you have a good day, Marmy!


----------



## smutchin (2 Apr 2017)

Switched the live coverage on a few minutes ago, just in time to see the peloton hitting Ouse Kwaremont for the first time.

Haven't spotted any drunk Scotsmen yet though. Not even David Millar.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Apr 2017)

Is that a collection of 200franc fines for "deviating from planned course"?


----------



## Buddfox (2 Apr 2017)

Some handy riders in this break but hard to see Sagan and GvA not closing it down at some point.

Nice win for Rivera in the women's event. Eurosport should have shown the last 10k it was great.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2017)

Difficult to call, but I'm going Sagan, Gilbert, Rowe.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Apr 2017)

Buddfox said:


> Some handy riders in this break but hard to see Sagan and GvA not closing it down at some point.
> 
> Nice win for Rivera in the women's event. Eurosport should have shown the last 10k it was great.


Gratuitous coverage of womens race which was a good'un. I found a decent stream luckily for 35km


----------



## Buddfox (2 Apr 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Gratuitous coverage of womens race which was a good'un. I found a decent stream luckily for 35km



Yeah I got the last 18km via the live web stream - great riding


----------



## SWSteve (2 Apr 2017)

This group surely need to get their heads together, Boonen trying to kick them up the arse, but they can't stay away unless they wake up...surely


----------



## SWSteve (2 Apr 2017)

Those who have been watching longer than I, did Pozzato make the break? This being his 50th monument and all


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2017)

Gillbert going l-o-o-o-o-ng


----------



## Buddfox (2 Apr 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Those who have been watching longer than I, did Pozzato make the break? This being his 50th monument and all



Haven't heard him mentioned all day


----------



## SWSteve (2 Apr 2017)

Buddfox said:


> Haven't heard him mentioned all day



shame


----------



## SWSteve (2 Apr 2017)

Buddfox said:


> Haven't heard him mentioned all day



It appears he's been on Sagan's wheel all along...


----------



## Buddfox (2 Apr 2017)

Has he gone with Sagan and GvA now?


----------



## User169 (2 Apr 2017)

Bad luck there for Boonen.


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2017)

over for Boonen after that mechanical


----------



## SWSteve (2 Apr 2017)

Buddfox said:


> Has he gone with Sagan and GvA now?



It looked like he may have got across with Sagan and Greg the Golden Leg


----------



## SWSteve (2 Apr 2017)

Boonen may as well grab a beer and enjoy watching the race go past...


----------



## Buddfox (2 Apr 2017)

Shaping up to be a cracking finish now...


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2017)

maybe @Marmion has a spare beer for him


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2017)

Sagan


roadrash said:


> maybe @Marmion has a spare beer for him



He's probably got a spare tyre for him!


----------



## Buddfox (2 Apr 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It looked like he may have got across with Sagan and Greg the Golden Leg



Guess you would have heard that - in G3 with Greipel et al, 34 secs back on Sagan group, 1 min 30 back on Gilbert


----------



## SWSteve (2 Apr 2017)

Buddfox said:


> Guess you would have heard that - in G3 with Greipel et al, 34 secs back on Sagan group, 1 min 30 back on Gilbert



Okay, I think he broke from the peloton to get Greg and Sagan into the former group 2 (now group 3)


----------



## SWSteve (2 Apr 2017)

Pippo attacking group 3!


----------



## Buddfox (2 Apr 2017)

Wow Sagan and GvA down!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Apr 2017)

Oh that's messy!


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2017)

Bloody jacket hanging over the railings!


----------



## Buddfox (2 Apr 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Bloody jacket hanging over the railings!



Not sure - looks like they caught an advertising banner?


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2017)

I hope that wasn't @Marmion jacket


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Apr 2017)

Jacket was after, Sagan hit the rail


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2017)

Should be Gilbert's for the taking now.


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2017)

got to be gilberts now


----------



## Buddfox (2 Apr 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Should be Gilbert's for the taking now.



Which is crazy when you think how long he's been out on his own. I didn't give him a chance. It's possible the gap comes down up the Paterberg I guess


----------



## Buddfox (2 Apr 2017)

GvA has an outside shot... Gilbert must be cooked


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Apr 2017)

3 men vs a 53sec gap would be on the line!


----------



## Buddfox (2 Apr 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> 3 men vs a 53sec gap would be on the line!



But Terpstra won't help... (is he the Quickstep rider in G2?)


----------



## smutchin (2 Apr 2017)

Buddfox said:


> But Terpstra won't help... (is he the Quickstep rider in G2?)



Trentin


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2017)

Gonna be close


----------



## Buddfox (2 Apr 2017)

Coming down - with this finish they will be able to see him. That will help... not over yet!


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2017)

gonna be very close - from Gilbert's point of wiew.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2017)

3 km left and 33 seconds lead.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Apr 2017)

This may well be on the line


----------



## smutchin (2 Apr 2017)

smutchin said:


> Trentin



My mistake - it was Terpstra. Trentin dropped back on the Paterberg.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2017)

Last km and 30 second lead.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2017)

Come on, Gilbert!


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2017)

YES!


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2017)

is this gilbert.....


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Apr 2017)

Loved that celebration


----------



## User169 (2 Apr 2017)

What a ride!


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> is this gilbert.....
> View attachment 345251



More like


----------



## SWSteve (2 Apr 2017)

Nice to see hopping off the bike so smoothly, Stybar must've shown him some skills


----------



## smutchin (2 Apr 2017)

Superb ride by Gilbert. I know he's been in good form lately but I must admit I didn't think he had a big win like that still in him.

GVA unlucky to get caught up. Sagan has to take the blame for the crash. Might have ended differently if he'd stayed upright. Naesen is the one I really feel sorry for though.

Kristoff fastest of the also-rans again, which seems to be his MO these days.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2017)

Gilbert's English is nearly as good as his Dutch, which is nearly as good as his French.


----------



## Buddfox (2 Apr 2017)

Gilbert is not my favourite rider but that was gutsy in the extreme - chapeau.


----------



## smutchin (2 Apr 2017)

Rivera is tiny!


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2017)

champagne bottle nearly as big


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2017)

I'll tell you what, that was fecking great


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2017)

Great ride by Pip.
Sagan has blotted his copybook lately what with the shoulder barge and this.


----------



## HF2300 (2 Apr 2017)

smutchin said:


> I'm too ashamed of my performance to even check it for errors. Apparently, I know even less about women's racing than @rich p



None of us did well, really. I expected it to go more the way of the men's race and picked accordingly, but really with that finish it was wide open, and a lot of our collective picks were top 10 and close to the win. Fair play to Rivera though, great win.


----------



## Crackle (2 Apr 2017)

No spoilers, Prawn boy!


----------



## HF2300 (2 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> No spoilers, Prawn boy!



Think you're in the wrong thread, this is the spoilers one


----------



## mjr (2 Apr 2017)

Sagan says it was jumper first, then barrier and partly his fault: http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/peter-sagan-tour-flanders-crash-partly-fault-323020


----------



## Crackle (2 Apr 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Think you're in the wrong thread, this is the spoilers one


Wrong dimension


----------



## CaadX (2 Apr 2017)

Had to come back for this one, one of the best, if, not the finest I've seen in the last 30 years !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> One week to go and this is me
> View attachment 344138



No!!, that's me, thinking about next Sunday


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Apr 2017)

The Ronde van Vlaanderen always seems to clash with the Tour of Flanders. You'd think they would sort out their scheduling.


----------



## Hont (3 Apr 2017)

Decent video on the Sagan crash. Looks like it was the jacket that brought him down, as it dragged his handlebar left and caused him to hit the barrier feet...

https://twitter.com/Seal_jobs/status/848851695597608962


----------



## Dayvo (3 Apr 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Bloody jacket hanging over the railings!





Buddfox said:


> Not sure - looks like they caught an advertising banner?





T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Jacket was after, Sagan hit the rail





Hont said:


> Decent video on the Sagan crash. Looks like it was the jacket that brought him down, as it dragged his handlebar left and caused him to hit the barrier feet...
> 
> https://twitter.com/Seal_jobs/status/848851695597608962


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2017)

Nevertheless, they risk that sort of thing if they ride so close to the edge.
Having said that, the spectators must be prats to hang their coats over the barrier.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Nevertheless, they risk that sort of thing if they ride so close to the edge.
> Having said that, the spectators must be prats to hang their coats over the barrier.


Just to be clear, it wasnae me...


----------



## Dayvo (3 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Just to be clear, it wasnae me...



So, how was the weekend? 

The cycling, drinking, not being understood by the locals etc. Bet you had a great time. And you were lucky with the weather - it looked great.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2017)

Dayvo said:


> So, how was the weekend?
> 
> The cycling, drinking, not being understood by the locals etc. Bet you had a great time. And you were lucky with the weather - it looked great.


Superb weekend, weather was a surprise and I have a cyclist-esque tan.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Just to be clear, it wasnae me...


I knew that. You're too tough to wear a coat in April...


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> I knew that. You're too tough to wear a coat in April...


Apparently so was that nobber. Soft enough to bring it along just in case though.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Apparently so was that nobber. Soft enough to bring it along just in case though.


Hmmm, the nobber thing narrows it down to Marmion then.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, the nobber thing narrows it down to Marmion then.


I'm sly enough to hang around with a bunch of nobbers so my own nobbery gets watered down.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Apr 2017)

Carlton Kirby got it spot on (well OK he said Gilbert would go from 40km, rather than 55km) I know you all love him so just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## rich p (4 Apr 2017)

400bhp said:


> Carlton Kirby got it spot on (well OK he said Gilbert would go from 40km, rather than 55km) I know you all love him so just thought I'd let you know.


Clock - twice a day etc etc etc...


----------



## Buddfox (4 Apr 2017)

No disrespect to Gilbert (you take your chances in racing) but if Sagan and GvA hadn't crashed, he wouldn't have won.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Apr 2017)

Buddfox said:


> No disrespect to Gilbert (you take your chances in racing) but if Sagan and GvA hadn't crashed, he wouldn't have won.


And if Merckx was still around he'd have won too


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Apr 2017)

If I had been riding rather than standing at the side of the road necking beers I coulda been in with a shout


----------



## Buddfox (4 Apr 2017)

400bhp said:


> And if Merckx was still around he'd have won too



Just saying that it wasn't just Gilbert that got lucky, but Carlton Kirby did too...


----------



## 400bhp (4 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> If I had been riding rather than standing at the side of the road necking beers I coulda been in with a shout


No


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Apr 2017)

I've just caught the last 30km of the women's event, most enjoyable.

I'll get round to watching the men's event once I can find something of decent length on youtube.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Apr 2017)

I've just caught the last 30km of the women's event, most enjoyable.

I'll get round to watching the men's event once I can find something of decent length on youtube.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I've just caught the last 30km of the women's event, most enjoyable.
> 
> I'll get round to watching the men's event once I can find something of decent length on youtube.



I think there's an echo in here


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2017)

Here's a mostly dull mini documentary about the women's event - apart from the back of my head getting an appearance at just after 40 seconds. 
The tall majestic bloke in the blue jacket taking a (no doubt out of focus) picture (I think a few made an earlier appearance on this thread), you can just about make out how gloriously distinguished my hair is...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naCVjpyEoHA


Whatever you do please do not watch at any further; if you do, definitely do not watch it until the owner of the Cylance team makes an appearance cos you'll punch the screen. Very hard. And repeatedly.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Here's a mostly dull mini documentary about the women's event - apart from the back of my head getting an appearance at just after 40 seconds.
> The tall majestic bloke in the blue jacket taking a (no doubt out of focus) picture (I think a few made an earlier appearance on this thread), you can just about make out how gloriously distinguished my hair is...
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naCVjpyEoHA
> ...



I thought you weren't wearing a coat.


----------



## roadrash (6 Apr 2017)

at the time of the crash , HE WASNT


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> I thought you weren't wearing a coat.


Who the f*ck are you, Hercule Poirot?


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Here's a mostly dull mini documentary about the women's event - apart from the back of my head getting an appearance at just after 40 seconds.
> The tall majestic bloke in the blue jacket taking a (no doubt out of focus) picture (I think a few made an earlier appearance on this thread), you can just about make out how gloriously distinguished my hair is...
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naCVjpyEoHA
> ...



I thought I was going grey....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> I thought I was going grey....


I am gloriously distinguished, not grey


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Apr 2017)

What's Mr Boonen been saying about Shimano to prompt this Facebook post from his team ?



> Team statement
> 
> Quick-Step Floors would like to underline that Tom Boonen’s statement on his mechanical mishap at last Sunday’s Ronde van Vlaanderen does not reflect reality, it was a consequence of the team’s internal mis-communication. Quick-Step Floors takes full responsibility for what happened and would like to apologise to Shimano for any comments made contrary to this in recent days.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I am gloriously distinguished, not grey


How many shades?


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Who the f*ck are you, Hercule Poirot?


I, full disclosure here, am part of Peter Sagans legal team. We will be in touch.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> How many shades?


I wasnae wearing shades


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> What's Mr Boonen been saying about Shimano to prompt this Facebook post from his team ?


Maybe he just said what all lovers of proper bike gear know


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> What's Mr Boonen been saying about Shimano to prompt this Facebook post from his team ?


Said their drivetrains failed him: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/boonen-goes-out-in-style-at-final-tour-of-flanders/


----------



## smutchin (7 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> Said their drivetrains failed him: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/boonen-goes-out-in-style-at-final-tour-of-flanders/



That piece is remarkably devoid of controversial quotes - they must have edited out the interesting bit.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> Said their drivetrains failed him: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/boonen-goes-out-in-style-at-final-tour-of-flanders/


Hardly the most damning observations ? Must be more to it than this surely ?


> "I do not know what happened, because my bike was working all day," Boonen said according to _Sporza._ "My chain got stuck between the frame, which almost never happens. When I took my spare bike, immediately it did the same. Then you know you really are having bad luck. You know right away at such a time it is done."


----------

